# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Finnish

## Saizaphod

WBTB


WBTB on lyhenne Wake Back To Bed:istä (Herää Takaisin Sänkyyn) mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että nouset parin tunnin unen jälkeen hereillä lisääksesi mahdollisuuksia selkeyteen. WBTB ei ole tekniikka itsessään kuten WILD,DILD yms. mutta se tehostaa muita tekniikkoja radikaalisti.

Kuinka toteuttaa WBTB

Toteuttaaksesi WBTB:in sinun täytyy vain nousta parin tunnin unen jälkeen hereille ja mennä takaisin nukkumaan. Tehdäksesi siitä mahdollisimman tehokasta täytyy sinun tehdä suunnitelmia ja kokeilla sitä pari kertaa. Tämä tarkoittaa parin tärkeän asian selvittämistä:
Kuinka pitkä uni jakso minulla on?Monen tunnin unen jälkeen herääminen on tehokkainta minulle?Kuinka kauan minun kannattaa pysyä hereillä?


1. Meillä jokaisella on omanlaisensa unijaksot jotka vaihtelevat. Selvittääksesi kuinka pitkä sinun on, milloin tahansa heräät yöllä kirjaa kellonaika ylös. Noin viikon päästä sinulla pitäisi olla tarpeeksi informaatiota tehdäksesi arvion. Sinun ei tarvitse tehdä tätä, mutta jos teet, pystyt ajoittamaan ne täydellisesti.

2. Tavoite on herätä loppu puolilla tai REM jakson lopussa. Tämän takia saatat haluta selvittää oman unijakso rytmisi ja sen pituuden. Jos heräät harvoin illalla normaalisti, voit käyttää tavallisimpia WBTB heräämis aikoja eli noin 4½-6 tuntia nukkumaanmenon jälkeen. Ennen neljää ja puolta tuntia unen jälkeen et ole paljoa REM jaksossa unen aikana;myöhemmin kuin kuuden tunnin unen jälkeen herääminen vaikeuttaa paljon nukahtamista uudelleen. Tämä sinun pitää selvittää kokeilemalla.

3. Yleinen sääntö on: mitä kauemmin pysyt hereilä, sitä todennäköisemmin saavutat selkeyden unessa; päinvastoin mitä kauemmin pysyt hereillä myös sitä vaikeampi sinun on nukahtaa uudelleen. Jotkut ihmiset eivät saa unta enään jos ovat pysyneet minuutinkin hereillä illalla. Jos koet tämän ongelmana suosittelen, että pidät WBTB:isi mahdollisimman lyhyenä. Jos kumminkin pystyt pysyä hereillä, sinun kannattaisi. Voit pysyä hereillä tunninkin, mutta 20-40minuuttia pitäisi riittää. Siihen kuinka kauan sinun kannattaisi pysyä hereillä vaikuttaa myös se milloin WBTB:isi tapahtuu.

Tekniikat ja mielentila

Kokeillessasi WBTB:iä sinulla täytyy olla oikea mielentila("fiilis"). Sinun täytyy olla päättäväinen ja valmistautunut jo edellisenä iltana vahvistaaksesi ideaa siitä, että WBTB saa sinut selkeäksi unessa ja että todella uskot sen saavan. Nyt kun olet herännyt illalla tahdot pitää ajatuksesi selko unessa ja mahdollisessa tavoitteessasi mitä aiot unessa tehdä ( Kirjaimellisesti mitä tahansa). Kirjautuminen Dreamviewssiin tai selkounikirjan lukeminen toimii mainiosti. Omasta kokemuksestani minulle on toiminut sellaisen musiikin kuuntelu josta pidän.

Kuten aiemmin mainitsin WBTB ei ole tekniikka itsessään, vaan enemmänkin selkeys tehoste. Yhdistäessä muiden tekniikoiden kanssa se kymmenkertaistaa mahdollisuutesi kuin jos kokeilisit tekniikoita yksinään. WILD jopa vaatii WBTB:iä siinä onnistumiseen. MILD ja WBTB on erinomainen yhdistelmä; juuri kun olet astumassa REMiin ja uneen, mitkä tahansa ajatukset ja hokemat esim:" Olen kohta unessa" kantautuvat uneen asti tehostaen selkeyttä.

Tässä on esimerkki miltä asianmukainen WBTB näyttää

22.00: Nukkumaan meno aika, aseta kello herättämään sinut kello 4.00 mikä on kuusi tuntia unen jälkeen. Ala hokemaan itsellesi: "Tulen tajuamaan olevani unessa(tai jotain mikä kuulostaa hyvältä)" tai visualisoi itsesi tekemässä tavoitettasi esimerkiksi, että olet laivalla Karibialla merirosvona. Valmistaudu WBTB:iin ja selkeyteen minkä se antaa sinulle.

04.00 Piip piip piip! Sulje herätys ja tee todellisuustesti esimerkiksi vetämällä nenän kautta henkeä kun puristat nenää sormilla. Pysy hereillä niin kauan kuin tarvitset pitääksesi yllä tietoisuuden, usein 20-60min. Valmistaudu nukahtamaan uudelleen selkeyden kera. Ajattele: "Kun menen nukkumaan, tulen selkeäksi ja lennän kuuhun." Yhdistä tämä visualisoinnin kanssa siitä, että lennät kuuhun parantaaksesi tehokkuutta.

04.30 Mene takaisin nukkumaan; pidä mielessä että kun nukahdat saavutat selkeyden, koeta pitää se viimeisenä ajatuksenasi.




Älä huoli jos pari ensimmäistä kertaa ei onnistu. Kokeile vaikka eri aikoja pysyä hereillä tai nousta ylös. Voit kokeilla WBTB:iä minä tahansa viikonpäivänä. Suosittelen kokeilua iltoina jona tiedät, että voit antaa vähän uni ajastasi pois. 

Siinä kaikki WBTB:istä, muista että mitä enemmän uskot saavasi selkeyden, sitä varmemmin se tapahtuu. Kokemukselle ei mikään vedä vertoja.

----------


## Saizaphod

*DILD*
DILD (Dream Included Lucid Dream) eli unella sisällytetty selkouni on yksi tavallisimmista tavoista saada selkeys. Yleensä jos ihmiset saavat sattumanvaraisia selkounia ne ovat DILD:ejä. Se helposti selitettynä tarkoittaa sitä, että uneksija tulee tietoiseksi olevansa unessa kun hän on unen sisällä. DILD(ja WILD) ovat enemmän omalaatuisia kuin toisilla tekniikoilla taas tavoitellaan selkeyttä tietyllä tavalla. DILD:it eivät olet yhtä luotettavia kuin WILD:it, koska et siirry uneen tietoisesti, vaan enemmänkin sattumanvaraisesti(tosin ne vaativat vähemmän aikaa ja ovat hyvin luotettavia jos olet kärsivällinen plus ne ovat helpompia.) Harjoituksella saavutat selkeyden helposti DILD:in avulla ja siihen sisältyvien tekniikoiden avustuksella. Opi tulemaan epäluuloiseksi ympäristöstäsi, opi uni merkkisi, ole itsevarma(älä stressaa) yms. ovat hyviä aloituksia.

*On monia menetelmiä DILD:iä*
MILD on päämenetelmä edesauttaa DILD:iä(etenkin WBTB:in aikana.) Muita tapoja DILD:iä kuten yllä mainittiinkin jo ovat - yleinen tietoisuus, todellisuus testit, keskittyminen, unen hautominen, uni merkki meditointi, hokemat ja lisäravinnot(esim melatoniini);mukaan lukien monet muut tavat.

*Menetelmät*
*MILD:* on muistitekninen selkouni- ennen kuin menet nukkumaan vakuuta itsellesi, että tavoitat selkeyden hokemien,visualisoinnin ja meditoinnin avulla. Miten tahansa. Haluat toistaa itsellesi tulevasi selkeäksi näin unissasi.

*Todellisuustestit:* TT:t ovat varmaan suurin avustus DILD:in saavuttamisessa. Jos totut tekemään niitä mahdollisuutesi DILD:iin kasvavat hurjasti. Kun teet todellisuustestin tahdot antaa sille aikaa. Yleisimpiä todellisuustestejä ovat kokeileminen hengittää nenän kautta kun puristat sitä sormilla, sormien venytys, kellojen tarkastaminen ja muut näitä vastaavat keinot. Oikeastaan tietoisuus itsessään on jo todellisuustesti. Katso käyttäytyvätkö ihmiset kummallisesti ja paina huomiota ympäristöösi niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Jos jotain outoa tapahtuu tee todellisuustesti heti. Varmista kumminkin ettet tee näitä puolivalppaana vähällä tietoisuudella ettei siitä tule sokeaa tapaa. _Kyseenalaista todella_ oletko unessa.

*Unimerkit:* Unimerkit ovat asioita jotka usein ilmaantuvat unissasi. Se voi olla henkilö, esine, paikka, tunne tai mikä tahansa muu. Jos kirjoitat unipäiväkirjaa saatat sitä lukiessasi huomata malleja näistä. Jos tulet tietoiseksi niistä toistuvista teemoista unissasi se voi auttaa sinua tulemaan enemmän tietoiseksi niistä. Jos mahdollista, milloin tahansa näet tämän asian (henkilö, esine, paikka, tunne tai mikä tahansa muu) tee TT. Tämä kantaa uniisi antaen lisä selkeyttä ja tietoisuutta mikä saattaa laukaista selkeyden unessa.

*Unen pohtiminen:* Unen pohtiminen on vähänkuin MILD:in ja visualisoinnin yhdistelmä. Tahdot istuttaa tietyn ajatuksen tai idean uneesi. Ajattele tietty tilanne joka ei ole liian mutkainen missä teet todellisuustestin ja saat selkeyden. Mieti mitä tekisit jos olisit siinä tilanteessa unessa. Tee tätä uudestaan ja uudestaan milloin tahansa olet makaamassa sängyssä tai heräämässä WBTB:iin. Huomaa yksityiskohdat ja toimi kuten olisit oikesti tulossa selkeäksi mielessäsi, kuvittele se. Voit myös kuvitella tapahtuman ilman, että olet siinä ja tulet selkeäksi. Tämä voi auttaa jos tahdot uneksia jostain tietystä asiasta. 

*Meditointi:* Meditointi voi auttaa koko elämääsi, mutta se auttaa myös jos kyse on selkounista. Meditoi ja keskity ajatukseen, että tulet tietoiseksi(itse suosittelen ettet keskity liikaa vaan ota hieman rennommin ja mieti itseäsi ja olemassaoloasi hymy huulilla äläkä niinkuin munkit myttyrä naamalla. Positiivisuus on parempi.) Meditoi unista tai oikeasta elämästä. Meditoi unista yleensä. Voit tehdä tätä milloin tahansa, mutta ennen nukkumaan menoa on tehokasta. Mielen puhdistaminen ennen nukkumaan menoa on tehokas apu selkeyden saamiseen. Älä ajattele seuraavaa päivää vaan uskomatonta seikkailua jonka tulet kokemaan. Stressi tappaa selkounet!

*Päivittäin tietoisuus:* Se on aivan sitä miltä se kuulostaa. Olemalla yleisesti tietoinen päivän ajan on valtava apu DILD:eissä. Mutta se on helpommin sanottu kuin tehty. Idea on saada sinut pois "autopilotti"-tilasta mikä on hankalaa ensin. Tee asioita tietoisesti ja elä tietoisesti, tämä auttaa valtavasti selkeyttä. - _All Day Awareness_ (ADA) on yksi uusimmista ja käytetyimmistä tekniikoista Dreamviews yhteisössä. Idea on taas sama. Keskity ympäristöösi, tee asiat tietoisesti ja käytä aikaa todellisuustesteihin. Huomio pikkuasiat mitä olet ennen pitänyt itsestäänselvyyksinä esim. Huomaa varjot, tunne kuinka keuhkosi täyttyvät hapella, tunne kosketus kirjoittaessasi tietokoneella, kuule äänet ympärilläsi.

Siinä kaikki yleinen DILD:istä, onnea selkeyden saamisessa!

----------


## Saizaphod

*MILD*
MILD (Mnemonic Included of Lucid Dream) tarkoittaa muistiteknisesti aiheutettua selkounta. Tämä tekniikka yhdistää keskittymisen aikomukseen todellisuustestien voimien kanssa jotta saavuttaisit selkounen. Jotkut käyttävät myös visualisointi osaa. MILD:in tavoite on, että teet todellisuustestin unessa ja aikaansaat selkeyden. MILD liittyy DILD:iin niin, että tulet selkeäksi joko kun tunnistat unimerkkisi tai unihahmon avun avulla. Ero on siinä, että DILD:issä keskitytään tekemään todellisuustestejä päivän mittaan ja toivotaan niiden kantavan uneen tavaksi tultuaan. MILD:issä taas keskitytään todellisuustestien tekemiseen unen aikana eikä niinkään päiväsaikaan (Melkein sama asia.)

Koska tämä tekniikka on niin DILD:iä muistuttava tuntuu siltä, että alussa selkounet tulevat sattumalta. Yleensä MILD:illä saavutettujen selkounien määrä on matala alussa, mutta mitä pidempään pysyt tekniikassa sitä useimmin selkounet tulevat. Jotkut harrastajat käyttävät MILD:iä joka yö saadakseen selkounen ja usein saavatkin.

MILD on simppeli tekniikka, mutta siitä on monenlaisia muunteluja.

_Tausta: Tohtori Steven LaBerge kehitti tämän tekniikan ja kirjoitti siitä kirjassaan, "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming." Koska hän oli ensimmäinen tekniikan suunnitellut siitä on tehty monia eri muunnelmia._

*Valmistautuminen*

*Unien muistaminen*
Sinun pitäisi kyetä muistamaan vähintään yksi uni joka aamu ennen tekniikan aloittamista. Tahdot muistaa onnistuneen MILD:in! Aloita unipäiväkirja.

*Todellisuustestit*
Koska MILD:in tavoitteena on muistaa tehdä TT unessa sinun täytyy tuntea ne. On hyvä idea harjoitella TT:itä ettet unohda kuinka tehdä niitä unessa. Kannattaa tehdä kahta eri TT:tä, koska jos toinen epäonnistuu toisen täytyisi toimia normaalisti.

*Hokemuksen valinta aikomukselle*
Hokemus on mikä tahansa sana, fraasi tai lause jota toistat itsellesi auttaen sinua keskittymään maaliisi pääsemisessä. On olemassa monia hyviä hokemisia MILD:ille. Sinun kannattaisi valita sellainen jonka luulet toimivan sinulle. Voit aina keksiä oman tai muuntaa jotain näistä ehdotuksista. Eräitä ehdotuksia MILD hokemuksista:
Tulen huomaamaan unimerkkini ja tulen tajuamaan olevani unessa.Ensi kerralla kun olen unessa tajuan uneksivani.Tulen huomaamaan unimerkit ja muistan tehdä TT:n unessa.Tulen tunnistamaan seuraavan unimerkin jonka näen.Unihahmo kysyy minulta olenko unessa ja teen TT:n.

Viimeinen luottaa alitajuntaasi jotta tämä auttaisi sinua saavuttamaan selkeyden. (Sinun ei tarvitse toistaa sanoja kirjakielellä, voit toistaa niitä slangilla tai murteellasi.)

*Unikohtauksen valinta visualisointiin*
Tämä valmistautuminen on tarpeellista vain jos kokeilet jotain MILD:iä jossa vaaditaan menneen unikohtauksen tai tulevan visualisointia. Sinun kannattaa valita sellainen mennyt unikohtaus jonka muistat hyvin. Ajattele mitä olisi tapahtunut jos olisit tunnistanut unimerkkisi tai olisit miettinyt onko hetki unta ja olisit tehnyt TT:n. Yksi vaihtoehto on kuvitella unikohtaus jossa teet TT:n tai, että unihahmo kehottaa sinua tekemään niin. Tiedä miltä TT:n tekeminen tulee tuntumaan. Ajattele miltä se tulee tuntumaan kun tajuat olevasi unessa. Jos satut heräämään keskellä iltaa kokeillessasi MILD:iä ja muistat viime unen hyvin voit käyttää sitä. Kuvittele vain itsesi takaisin siihen tilanteeseen tekemään todellisuustestiä.


*Kuinka toteuttaa MILD*

*Perinteinen MILD*
On kaksi tapaa toteuttaa MILD. Toisessa käytät aikomusta nukkumaan mennessäsi ja toisessa yhdistät aikomuksen visualisoinnin kanssa.
Rentoudu. Käytä mitä tahansa rentoutumis tekniikkaa mikä toimii sinulle. Tee tätä 5-10minuuttia ja pidempään jos tarvitsee. Omasta kokemuksesta tavallinen nukkumaan meno kelpaa ellei sinulla ole mitään sitä estävää.Kerran kun olet rentounut ala toistamaan valitsemaasi hokemusta aikomukseen itsellesi pääsi sisällä. Pidä mielesi keskittyneenä tavoitteeseesi kun teet tätä. Sinun pitäisi tehdä tätä niin kauan kuin mahdollista, muttei niin kauan ettet pysty nukahtamaan. Yritä saada viimeisen ajatuksesi liittyvän selkouniin ennnekuin nukahdat.Jos heräät keskellä iltaa pysy aloillasi ja koeta muistella uniasi (Varo ettet nukahda, se on äärimmäisen helppoa.) Tee niistä muistiinpanot välittömästi. Jos et ole vielä saanut selkounta voit jatkaa MILD:iä jos tahdot.Jos nukut koko yön pysy aamulla aloillasi sängyssä ja koeta muistella näitkö mitään unia. Toivottavasti onnistuit MILD:issä ja muistat sen nyt. (Täysin selkeää unta ei kyllä hetkessä unohda)

*Visualisointi MILD*

Tämä on hyvin samanlainen perinteiseen MILD:iin kaatsottuna, siihen vain lisätään visualisoinnin elementti.
Rentoudu. Käytä mitä tahansa rentoutumis tekniikkaa mikä toimii sinulle. Tee tätä 5-10minuuttia ja pidempään jos tarvitsee. Omasta kokemuksesta tavallinen nukkumaan meno kelpaa ellei sinulla ole mitään sitä estävää.Kerran kun olet rentoutunut ala toistamaan valitsemaasi hokemusta aikomukseen itsellesi pääsi sisällä. Keskity todella siihen mitä sanot ja siihen mitä se tarkoittaa. Toista sitä 2-15minuuttia. Jos yleensä nukahdat nopeasti kannattaa lyhentää aikaa. Jos sinulla kestää kauan nukahtaa tee sitä kauemmin. Jos sinusta alkaa tuntua, että alat nukahtaa siirry visualisointi kohtaan.Lopeta hokeminen. Tuo esiin mennyt unikohtaus tai keksitty unikohtaus jonka olet valinnut. Lisää siihen itsesi tekemässä TT:tä saavuttaen selkeyden. Ajattele se vahvasti. Millaisia tunteita tuntisit? Ja kuten aiemmin mainittu on tärkeää kuvitella vahvasti muttei niin kovaa, että se pitää sinut hereillä. Jos et pysty nukahtamaan visualisoi pari minuutia ja palaa hokemiseen. Yritä saada viimeisen ajatuksesi liittyvän selkouniin.-II- (Sama kuin perinteisen MILD:in toiseksi alin kohta.)-II- (Sama kuin perinteisin MILD:in alin kohta.)

*Vihjeitä MILD:iin*
Vielä parempiin mahdollisuuksiin saada selkouni voit toistaa hoeantaa päiväsaikaan. (Julkisilla paikoilla suosittelen päässä ajattelua)Voit visualisoida unikohtausta päiväsaikaan. "Päiväuneksia"( Esim. Kävelet kadulla ja ajattelet itsesi hyppäävän lohikäärmeen selkään)Jos visualisointi vaikeuttaa nukahtamista tee se ensin sitten hoennat.Jos ajatuksesi alkavat kantautua pois ja meinaat nukahtaa, mutta pidät itsesi hereillä hoennalla ja visualisoinnilla, se on "OK"(Ainakin tämän v2008 ammattilaisten tekemän listan mukaan jota tässä suomennan.) Tahdot viimeisen ajatuksen koskevan selkounia.

*Plussat*
Helppo
Koska tähän tekniikkaan valmistautuminen on vähäistä, se on helpoin.

Ei menetettyä uniaikaa(ellet pysty nukahtamaan hoennan ja visualisoinnin takia)
Toisinkuin WILD tekniikassa, MILD:issä sinun ei tarvitse herätä keskellä yötä joten et menetä unta. Tämä tekniikka on täydellinen niille joilla on kiireinen elämän tyyli ja joille uniajan menettäminen on huono idea.

*Miinukset*
Luottaminen TT:ihin ja unimerkkeihin
Jos et tajua unimerkkiäsi ja unohdat tehdä TT:n et välttämättä saa selkeyttä.

Hyvää matkaa ja hienoja seikkailuja

----------


## Saizaphod

*WILD*
WILD (Wake Initiated Lucid Dream) tarkoittaa valvetilalla aloitettua selkounta. Tavoite on hypätä suoraan valvetilasta selkouneen ilman tajunnan menettämistä. Kun DILD:issä passiivisesti luotetaan muistiin ja tapoihin jotta mahdollisuus selkeäksi tulemiseen kasvaisi, WILD on meditatiivinen prosessi jossa uneksija käy läpi tietoisesti unen alkamisen. WILD:iä sanotaan suorimmaksi tieksi selkouneen, mutta sen sanotaan myös olevan vaikein oppia. Omia mielipiteitä WILD:istä sanoisin, että se on jotain _aivan_ muuta kuin muut tekniikat.

*Valmistautuminen*

*Valitse hyvä ilta WILD:ille etukäteen ja ajattele sitä tapahtumana.* Ajattele sitä päivänmittaan  ja aseta aikomus onnistuaksesi. Tulet tarvitsemaan rauhallisen ympäristön jossa ei ole häiriötekijöitä. Jos jaat sänkysi jonkun muun kanssa saatat haluta mennä nukkumaan illaksi vaikka vierashuoneeseen tai sohvalle. Mukavan tuntuiset korvalaput tai unimaskit ovat hyvä apu ulkoisten häiriötekijöiden poistamisessa.

*Asianmukainen ajoitus on kriittistä WILD:in onnistumiselle.* Useimmat selkounet tapahtuvat REM-unen aikana jolloin aivotoiminta on aktiivista. Ajoita WILD niin, että nukahdat kun pitkä REM-jakso on alkamassa.

Illalla paras aika WILD:iä on aamuillasta kun REM-jaksot ovat pisimmillään ja lähimpänä toisiaan. Voit helposti ottaa REM aikasi selville niin, että otat aina ajan ylös kun nouset illalla kirjoittamaan unesi paperille. Ihmisellä on luonnollusesti lyhytaikainen havahtuminen jokaisen REM-jakson lopussa. Aloita WILD:in kokeilu noin 20minuuttia ennen seuraavaa REM-jaksoa. Esimerkiksi, jos tiedät näkeväsi vilkkaita unia noin 4.30-5.00 aamulla, kannattaa sinun aloittaa WILD:in kokeilu noin 4.00-4.15.

Iltapäivä nokosten aikaan (jos joskus teet näin/voit kokeila) on myös hyvä aika WILD:iä , koska useimmilla ihmisillä on REM-jakso myöhään iltapäivällä tai aikaisin illalla. Kun otat nokoset kiinnitä huomiota aikaan jolloin parhaat unet sattuvat. Tämä ajankohta on tavoitteesi.

WILD:in kokeilu ei ole suositeltavaa kun menet ensimmäistä kertaa nukkumaan. Saatat tehdä kaiken oikein, mutta ei ole unta johon voit astua (tai joko lyhyt ja tyydyttämätön.)

*Rentoutuminen*

Aloita sulkemalla silmäsi ja makaamalla miellyttävässä asennossa. Tavoitteena on tulla niin rennoksi, että unohdat kehosi kokonaan. Tahdot houkutella itsesi transsin tapaiseen tilaan, tehokkaasti anna kehosi nukahtaa niin, että pidät yllä jonkun tasoisen tietouden. Jos sinulla on kokemusta meditaatiosta käytä lempi rentoutumis tekniikkaasi.

Jos ajatuksesi jylläävät rauhoita mielesi. Anna jokaisen ajatuksen läpäistä mielesi tunnistaen ne jonka jälkeen päästä ne irti ja anna niiden kellua pois. Kun mielesi on asettunut vakuuta itsellesi, että seuraava asia jonka tulet näkemään on unta. Seuraava asia jonka koet on unta.

Kiinnitä huomiosi hengittämiseen. Hengitä hitaasti ja miellyttävästi jopa laskien jokaisen ulos henkäyksen jos tahdot. Imitoi nukkuvan henkilön hengittämistä. Siirrä huomiosi nyt jalkoihisi. Tunne niiden rentoutuvan ja uppoavan hellästi sänkyyn oman painonsa alle. Siirrä huomiosi nyt päähäsi ja kasvoihisi. Tunne lihasten naamassasi rentoutuvan. Rentouta niskasi ja tunne pääsi uppoavan hellästi tyynyyn oman painonsa alle. Tee näin mille tahansa kehonosallesi joka tuntuu jäykältä tai epämukavalta.

Kun tunnet olosi löysäksi ja miellyttäväksi ala kuvitella kehosi keinuvan puolelta toiselle tai edes ja taakse. Kuvittele itsesi keinuvan löysästi hengityksesi tai laskemisesi tahdissa. Jos tunnet epämiellyttävää kutinaa tai nykimistä rapsuta vain ja palaa sitten tekemään sitä mitä olit tekemässä.

*Nukahtaminen - Mieli*

Kun tunnet olosi rentoutuneeksi ja ajatuksesi alkavat vaeltaa on aika nukahtaa. Kierähdä tavalliseen tai lempi nukkuma asentoosi ellet ole jo siinä. On aika kääntää ajatuksesi pois kehostasi. Se on rentoutunut ja miellytävässä olotilassa. Et tarvitse sitä enää. On aika siirtyä mielen tilaan. Nyt tavoitteenasi on unohtaa kehosi kokonaan.

Jatka laskemista, mutta älä enään hengityksen tahdissa vaan kuvittele jokainen numero visuaalisesti. Koeta nähdä miltä se näyttää mielesi silmissä. Jos tahdot voit kuvitella numerot kellossa, liitutaulussa tai missä tahansa vastaavassa. Koeta nähdä niiden muuttuvan. Jos unohdat missä menit aloita siitä numerosta jonak muistat viimeiseksi. On hyvä merkki jos unohdat missä menit, koska se kertoo sinun alkavan olevan nukahtamaisillasi.

Ajatuksesi alkavat harhailla. Huomaat alkavasi kuvitella outoja asioita tai näet avaamattomia unen pätkiä. Jos katoat näihin kuviin ja annat niiden vietellä sinut niin nukahdat. Sinun täytyy pysyä tietoisena aikomuksesi kanssa(esim. Karibian merirosvo seikkailu) kun tämä tapahtuu. Muistuta itsellesi, että tämä on unta. Kuvittele itsesi tekemässä lempi todellisuustestiäsi uudestaan ja uudestaan.

Jos unenpätkiä muistuttavia harhoja ei muodostu voit luoda ne itse. Kuvittele helppo ja tuore muisto joka tulee mieleen helposti. Valitse jokin tuttu ja käsinkosketeltava muisto. Tahdot lisätä tunto-aistin ja liikkeen tunteen muistoon. Esimerkiksi, voit kuvitella itsesi kävelemässä talossasi vetäen kättä seinällä tuntien karkean pinnan, tarttuen jokaiseen kylmään ovenkahvaan. Koeta tehdä siitä mahdollisimman toden tuntuista.

Pysy maltillisena ja luottavaisena. Koetat pitää itsesi reunalla siihen asti kunnes seuraava REM-jaksosi alkaa. Toivottavasti ajoitit asiat oikein, ettei sinun tarvitse odottaa kauaa. Jatka itsesi kuvittelemista tekemässä todellisuustestiä ja muistuttamista, että seuraava asia jonka näet on unta.

*Siirtyminen*
Paras osuus
Kun REM:isi puskee sisään saatat kokea hallusinaatioita. Saatat nähdä naamoja, geometriaa tai valoja. Jotkut ihmiset kuulevat ääniä kuten kovia pamahduksia tai surinaa. Joskus hallusinaatiot ovat fyysisempiä. Saatat tuntea painoa kehollasi, sähköistä värähtelyä tai liikkeen tai nopeuden tunnetta. Nämä tunteet voivat olla uskottavia ja hätkähdyttäviä. Todistat nukahtamistasi. Jos jokin hätkähdyttää sinut hereille palaa rennosti tekemään sitä mitä olit tekemässä. Se on osa prosessia eikä pilaa yritystäsi. Palaat takaisin transsin omaiseen mielen tilaan.

*Uneen astuminen.* Kun täysin astut REM:iin uni alkaa. Yksi tuottamistasi visualisoinneista saattaa tuntua yhtäkkiä täysin uskottavalta. Yksi unenpätkistäsi saattaa venyä täyden unen skaalaan. Ensimmäisten sekuntien ajan pysy rauhallisena ja yhdistä itsesi uneen. Ryhdy osalliseksi kohtauksessa joka tekee siitä uuden todellisuutesi. Koske mitä tahansa esinettä tai henkilöä joka on lähimpänä sinua. Tutkiskele ympäristöäsi. Katso alas käsiisi ja ala hieroa niitä yhteen. Tahdot liittyä fyysisesti nykyhetkeen unessa. Tömistele jalkojasi, koskettele seiniä tai maata ja puhu henkilöille jos heitä on ympärilläsi(_ÄLÄ_ ala huutamaan näille: "Hei,tää on unta hähähäää!!")

Jos poksahdat hereille unesta älä luovuta. Sulje silmäsi, kuvittele sama tilanne josta lähdit ja se tulee palaamaan. Joskus siirtyminen on puhdas ja joskus taas sellainen, että joudut hyppiä edes takaisin.


*Yleiset virheet*
*Unihalvaus.* Keho on normaalisti halvaantunut REM:in aikana ettemme tee samoja liikkeitä oikesi mitäö teemme unissa. WILD:issä voimme tulla tietoisiksi tästä halvaantumisesta ja tuntea olomme sellaiseksi, että olisimme ansassa tai ettemme voi liikkua. Halvauksen mukana voi tulla pelottavia hallusinaatioita tai paniikin tunne. Jos näin tapahtuu ymmärrä vain, että olet jo unessa eikä sinulle voi sattua mitään. On hyvä itseasiassa jos tajuat olevasi halvaantunut sille se tarkoittaa sitä, että tajuat olevasi unessa. Voit nyt keskittyä uneen liittymiseen.*Ongelmia nielemisen kanssa.* Jos sinulla on ongelmia nielemisen kanssa, niele pois. Ideanahan on se, että tunnet olosi miellyttäväksi ja saat unen päästä kiinni. (Tekstissä mitä suomennan väitetään ettei saa niellä, mutta nyt uudet tiedot tulleet voimaan ja nieleminen on sallittua.)*Silmien nykiminen.* Jotkut ihmiset kokevat silmiensä liikkuvan tai meinaavan aueta REM:issä. Jos tämä on ongelma kokeile unimaskia. Kevyt paino silmillä auttaa niitä pysymään kiinni. Voit myös kokeilla sivuttain nukkumista.*Keskittymis vaikeuksia.* Joskus stressi voi häiritä sinua. On vaikea keskittyä jos mietit mitä pitää seuraava päivänä tehdä tai, että töissä on paljon tekemistä. Kirjoita unipäiväkirjaasi jokainen velvollisuutesi jotta voit unohtaa niistä huolehtimisen ja keskittyä selkouni aikomukseesi. Jos mielesi laukkaa voit opetella meditatiivista harjoittelua rauhoittaaksesi sitä. Esim. Voit kuvitella ottavasi jokaisen epämiellyttävän tunteen ja tunkea ne arkkuun sulkien raskaan kannen.

Tämä tutoriaali selitti vain yhden tavan WILD:iä. Sivulla on loputtomia tekniikoita WILD:ille ja mielenhallinnalle jolla saat mielesi sopivaan tilaan(Englanniksi). Jokainen on erilainen eikä yksikään WILD tekniikka ole samanlainen. Tämä tutoriiali on suomennettu sivun unioppaiden tekemästä tutoriaalista. Onnea!

----------


## Saizaphod

*Unen muistaminen*
Unen muistaminen on yksi tärkeimmistä asioista selkounien kannalta. Vaikka saisit uskomattoman selkounen, mitä järkeä siinä olisi jos et muistaisi sitä? Siksi unen muistiin palauttamista pidetään tärkeimpänä osana niille jotka ovat uusia aineen parissa.

*Unipäiväkirjan(tai "Iltakirjan" yms.) pitäminen.*
Kuten minkä tahansa muun henkisen asian kanssa mitä enemmän sitä käytät, sitä enemmän aivosi luo hermo-yhteyksiä siihen. Joten keskittymällä unien muistelemiseen ja tätä harjoittamiseen muistat aina vain enemmän. Tämä toimii myös tavallisen muistin kanssa, mitä enemmän sitä käytät sitä paremmaksi se tulee. Kun pidät kirjaa unista  älä ota muistiin vain teemoja ja juonia unesta vaan myös pikkuasiat. Mitä enemmän muistat yksityiskohtia sitä paremmaksi muistamisesi kehittyy. 

Keskellä yötä
Jos heräät keskellä yötä syystä tai toisesta on suositeltavaa, että otat ylös pari sanaa paperille ennen uudestaan nukahtamista. Kun heräät aamulla et välttämättä muista mitään edelliseitä unista, mutta kun luet paperilta sanat niin muistat ne helpommin ja laajemmassa mittakaavassa.


*Unimerkit.*

Monissa unissa on samanlaiset teemat, esineet tai ihmiset. Näitä voi käyttää tehosteena unien muistamisessa. Käy läpi unipäiväkirjasi ja katso toistuuko mikään teema. Kirjoita niistä kaikista lista. Nyt on kohtalainen mahdollisuus, että unissa jotka saatat unohtaa on näitä samoja elementtejä sisällään.

Kun heräät etkä muista untasi niin katso listaasi. Kysy itseltäsi: "Pitikö uneni sisällä tämän elementin?" Jos unesi piti sisällä kyseisen elementin sen pitäisi virittää muistisi ja antaa sinun muistaa unen. Tämä toimii samalla periaatteella kuin muutaman sanan ylöskirjoittaminen.

*Sängyssä makaaminen.*

Kun heräät on hyvä idea pysyä täysin aloillaan ja silmät kiinni. Ajattele viime untasi. Jos et muista sitä makaa vain siinä. Aivosi luulee sinun tahtovan menevän takaisin nukkumaan joten se aktivoi ne osat aivoista jotka luovat ja muistavat unet. Tämä antaa sinulle pääsyn viime unesi muistoon.

*Muistin vahvistaminen.*

Kun heräät ja muistat unen, käy se läpi uudestaan ja koeta muistaa jokainen pikku asia. Unienmuistamis kapasiteettisi on suunniteltu olemaan todella lyhyt joten sinun täytyy vahvistaa sitä itse tietoisesti pitääksesi siitä otteen. Käymällä läpi unesi kerran uudelleen sinun täytyisi muistaa se laajemmassa ja tarkemmassa mittakaavassa, koska nyt se on tavallisessa lyhytkestoismuistissasi eikä unimuistissasi. Kirjoita unesi nyt ylös.

Muista, että kehon liikuttaminen kuten nouseminen kirjoittamaan ajaa pois unimuistoa.

*Dietti ja tarvikkeet.*

Vilkkaat unet ovat unia jotka on helpompi muistaa. Monet kemikaalit aiheuttavat vilkkaampia unia, näistä tavallisimmin tunnettu ja käytetyin on B6, mutta on muitakin.

Pidemmät REM-jaksot auttavat luomaan vilkkaampia unia joten kaikki kemikaalit jotka toimivat REM nujertajana (kuten unipillerit) voivat tuottaa vilkkaampia ja helpommin muistettavia unia. Suosittelen käyttävän melatoniini perustaisia, koska nämä ovat luonnollisempia.

*STRESSI!*
*Stressi tappaa unen muistamisen.* Jos sinulla on rankka päivä takana ja tahdot muistaa aamulla unesi suosittelen, että keksit jotai jolla vaimennat stressin. Tämä voi olla treenaamista, pelaamista meditointia... yms. Mitä tahansa mikä helpottaa oloasi. Toinen asia mikä on hyvä tietää, että jos sinulla on _tulossa_ stressaava päivä niin älä mieti sitä illalla. Tässä tärkeimmät asiat unien muistamisesta, Onnea!  :smiley:

----------

